# Darling Boy Puppy up at Divine Maltese



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I went to Divine site today and there is a new boy puppy up and he is DARLING





















if anyone is interested ....and he is going to be small.....ready the end of January for new home.







He is out of a dam...
"CH Divine Saving all my Love for Sue" that I have been in LOVE





















with for years!!!

Even if you are not interested...might like to go peek and oooh.....and awwwww























http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

LOVELY!!!! 
Remind me again, why in this world am i sooo obsessed with a little girl????


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Divine has another boy coming up end of Feb. Did you see that on their site?


----------



## kissofdawn (Jan 3, 2006)

he is beautiful!!!!
almost like a little maltese angel


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

He is sooo adorable as is the mommy and daddy. Then again .. all the Maltese coming out of Divine are simply to die for!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG how beautiful!! Oh how I wish I could afford to get this little guy now. If all goes well I hope to be able to get a new addition this spring.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh is he adorable! My husband said, why don't we get another one, when I showed him the picture....that was about three minutes after I finished cleaning up the dangling poop from Valletta's last walk with my husband. I'm not ready to train another pup just yet...I think I need a couple of years in between, just like my kids and potty training.


----------

